# Obama Orders GM and Dodge out of NASCAR



## Marrow Man (Apr 1, 2009)

Read this article.











OK, it says it's an April Fool's joke. But I can just see this kind of thing happening. And I can't necessarily say it's a bad idea either!


----------



## BJClark (Apr 1, 2009)

ahh man they deleted it..I was going to share this with my husband and some other family members who are HUGE Nascar fans..


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 1, 2009)

They've already yanked it! (It may have produced death threats...)


----------



## BJClark (Apr 1, 2009)

Mainstream Conservative: Obama Orders GM and MOPAR Out Of NASCAR


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 1, 2009)

oh man, oh man, oh man! oh how I'm going to have some fun with this one. thanks BJClark for capturing the article on the blog.


----------



## BJClark (Apr 1, 2009)

Rangerus;



> ]oh man, oh man, oh man! oh how I'm going to have some fun with this one. thanks BJClark for capturing the article on the blog.



Your welcome..I know I can have JUST as much fun with it...


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 1, 2009)

Believe it or not I've received two emails from folks who believed this was real and were livid. I'm not a NASCAR fan, but they had to try and loop me in to their personal fury. When I pointed out that it was a farce. . . they were . . . . Well, I better not type what they said. We have rules.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm not a Nascar fan, but the title of this thread made me mad. I'm glad it's a prank, but if the Senate is discussing a better system for the College football finals, you know anything can happen.


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 1, 2009)

this was my brothers response to the e-mail I sent him with the link. 


> That's huge. Chevrotlet is by far the most dominant manufacterer in NASCAR. This will be a big shake-up.



now I'm feeling bad. should I tell him?


----------



## BJClark (Apr 1, 2009)

Rangerus;




> now I'm feeling bad. should I tell him?



would you want him to continue believing a lie??

My husbands response was.."well, it will all be foreign owned eventually...why not start now??"


----------



## ww (Apr 1, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> this was my brothers response to the e-mail I sent him with the link.
> 
> 
> > That's huge. Chevrotlet is by far the most dominant manufacterer in NASCAR. This will be a big shake-up.
> ...



 give it a few seconds won't kill him, then tell him.


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 1, 2009)

it's not really fair, he is very gullible. I once sent him a made up article complete with quotes about Roger Staubach and Troy Akman buying a NASCAR team (which was the true part) and how they had contracted Emmitt Smith to drive (not true obviously). He bought it hook line and sinker so hard I even felt sorry for him. I told him to _always_ look for the link.


----------



## ww (Apr 1, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> it's not really fair, he is very gullible. I once sent him a made up article complete with quotes about Roger Staubach and Troy Akman buying a NASCAR team (which was the true part) and how they had contracted Emmitt Smith to drive (not true obviously). He bought it hook line and sinker so hard I even felt sorry for him. I told him to _always_ look for the link.



 I put it on FB hoping my non PB Friends will take the bait.


----------



## Grace Alone (Apr 4, 2009)

Umm, let's think a little about the misleading and lying thread here...

A joke is a joke, but I wouldn't send someone a false bit of information which I knew would intentionally mislead them. That is why there is an endless amount of JUNK going around on the internet because even Christians are quick to believe what they are sent and fail to look up everything on snopes.com.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 4, 2009)

Janis,
In Tim's defense, it was posted on April Fool's Day, and both the original article and post were marked as being for April Fool's Day.


----------



## ww (Apr 4, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Janis,
> In Tim's defense, it was posted on April Fool's Day, and both the original article and post were marked as being for April Fool's Day.



April Fools is ok but at other times I would agree with Janis that things can get out of control especially in the cyberworld. But April 1st it should be expected especially if you live in the US.


----------



## Grace Alone (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh, Anna, I was not thinking about Tim! He posted that it was a joke on the very first post. It's the idea of sending it to others with the intent of making them think it is real that I am opposed to. I get so many that I assume they are all fakes and just delete them and NEVER forward them. Once in awhile I'll look one up to be sure.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep, I pretty much assume that anything forwarded that winds up in my inbox is an urban legend and I just hit delete. _Then _I go to Snopes.


----------



## Rangerus (Apr 4, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Yep, I pretty much assume that anything forwarded that winds up in my inbox is an urban legend and I just hit delete. _Then _I go to Snopes.



by the way, great article in this months Readers Digest about Snopes.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 4, 2009)

I enjoy this urban legends website as well.

Interest in urban legends is one of the commonalities that brought the missus and me together. It came up in conversation, I had a couple of books on the subject and loaned them to her, and the rest as they say is history.


----------



## Grace Alone (Apr 4, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I enjoy this urban legends website as well.
> 
> Interest in urban legends is one of the commonalities that brought the missus and me together. It came up in conversation, I had a couple of books on the subject and loaned them to her, and the rest as they say is history.



Now see, true stories are sooooo much more interesting!!!


----------

